# Sizing help needed urgently!



## paskal (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi, I am currently riding borrowed 54cm '07 CR1 Team. Marvelous ride but somehow i feel the bike is a tad bigger since i feel stretched out a bit and can't place my hand on the brake hood for a long time. Fyi, my height is 174cm, inseam is 81cm, bar-drop is about 5 to 6" and centre of bb to top saddle is 77cm. Any advice and opinion very much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

CR1s ride bigger than they're measured because of the long head tube and relatively steep seat tube angle. I ride a 56 in most other frames but a 54 in the CR1. My inseam is 87.5 cm. You might do better on a 52. Your bar drop may be a little too much.


----------



## cpritch06 (May 25, 2007)

That is some serious h-bar drop. Can you ride comfortably in the drops?


----------

